# Lets talk Wyoming



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Over the last few years I have accumulated some elk, deer and antelope points. I never really looked in to the draw process for non res that much. January is application time and I think I am going to apply for an elk tag with 5 points. As time gets closer to application time I find the wyoming process a little daunting. There's a lot of info to sift through.
One thing I don't quite understand, well more than one, can someone explain the draw process. It's confusing to me. I understand the draw for preference points. I see random draw, special draw 1st applicants 2 applicants, 3 rd applicants. What does that mean.?
I have other questions but I'd like a little clarification to the draw process if that's possible.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Tags are divided into resident and non resident. 
25% of those non resident tags are assigned the random draw and the rest are preference points. Now a percent of these also go into the "special draw". 
You put in for a first choice, and that draws from preference points. Your second and third choices are pulling from the random and leftover if you're unsuccessful. 
The special draw is more expensive, but your pulling from the percentage of tags set aside for that draw. Theoretically, there is less competition for those tags, so you can usually draw them with less points. 
I think the regular-special draw is like 60%-40%.


----------



## Adam Gibbs (Jul 13, 2006)

They allot a % of the tags in a area to the random draw, unless they only give out just a few tags in that area. The random draw occurs first. Everyone that puts in for that area has a chance regardless of points. 

Once those tags are assigned it goes to the preference points draw. This has a certain number of tags alloted for the regular price tags, and a certain number for the special (double) price tags. The draw for these tags goes from top down, those with the most points gets the tag. Easiest way I can explain it.

One thing to note, if you don't draw the tag, you still have to go back in and buy the preference point. It is not automatically awarded.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

triplelunger said:


> Tags are divided into resident and non resident.
> 25% of those non resident tags are assigned the random draw and the rest are preference points. Now a percent of these also go into the "special draw".
> You put in for a first choice, and that draws from preference points. Your second and third choices are pulling from the random and leftover if you're unsuccessful.
> The special draw is more expensive, but your pulling from the percentage of tags set aside for that draw. Theoretically, there is less competition for those tags, so you can usually draw them with less points.
> I think the regular-special draw is like 60%-40%.


If you pull from random and leftover draw do you keep your preference points?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> If you pull from random and leftover draw do you keep your preference points?


Yes.
More specifically, if you draw your second or third choice. Or find a leftover after being unsuccessful. (like finding a gold nugget in a pile of your dog's ****)


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

You have a few things mixed together there.

First off, there are two separate draws for each tag - ‘normal’ and ‘special’. You have to decide in your app which you’re applying for. They will result in the same tag if drawn, but the special is twice as much money. The idea being that you’re paying more for better draw odds.

once you submit your app, they have two draws for each tag. First a random drawing where anybody that has applied can draw the tag, no matter how many points they have. After those tags are assigned they go to the regular draw which is based on preference points. It’s like a hybrid between New Mexico and colorado. 

For 1st, 2nd, 3rd rounds I think you can probably ignore those for your purposes. I would assume with 5 points you are going to be targeting the 1st draw pool. but there might be some strategy involved with how select your choices- I’m not really sure.

do you have a GoHunt subscription? If not, PM me.

I think I have 7 points and I’m in the same boat as you. Ready to goto Wyoming pretty soon!


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

shanny28757 said:


> You have a few things mixed together there.
> 
> First off, there are two separate draws for each tag - ‘normal’ and ‘special’. You have to decide in your app which you’re applying for. They will result in the same tag if drawn, but the special is twice as much money. The idea being that you’re paying more for better draw odds.
> 
> ...


Okay I see TY both.
No I don't have gohunt. That was my next question is that app and others like it worth it?
This is a app I was thinking of getting






Dream. Plan. Hunt. Join Huntin' Fool Today | Huntin' Fool


Our team loves high adventure hunts, and we know how important the time and money spent on hunts is.




www.huntinfool.com


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> Okay I see TY both.
> No I don't have gohunt. That was my next question is that app and others like it worth it?
> This is a app I was thinking of getting
> 
> ...


We've had a lot of success simply using Wyoming's hunt planner coupled with some online research. 
I don't have anything but onx.


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

triplelunger said:


> Yes.
> More specifically, if you draw your second or third choice. Or find a leftover after being unsuccessful. (like finding a gold nugget in a pile of your dog's ****)


If you draw in the random you do not keep your preference points.

drawing in the random is your best case scenario because it allows you to draw above your point level (potentially)


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

triplelunger said:


> We've had a lot of success simply using Wyoming's hunt planner coupled with some online research.
> I don't have anything but onx.


The hunt planner has great info. Subscriptions like GoHunt have a nice benefit of being able to really easily and quickly toggle through the draw odds at your point level. In 20 seconds you can filter by your criteria and see what units you can realistically draw.

is it necessary, absolutely not. Is it nice, definitely.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

shanny28757 said:


> If you draw in the random you do not keep your preference points.
> 
> drawing in the random is your best case scenario because it allows you to draw above your point level (potentially)


Not sure I said you keep points if you draw random.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

triplelunger said:


> We've had a lot of success simply using Wyoming's hunt planner coupled with some online research.
> I don't have anything but onx.


That's all I'm using now, I turn the elk units on on onx then look up the info using hunt planner


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

brushbuster said:


> That's all I'm using now, I turn the elk units on on onx then look up the info using hunt planner


When narrowing down units, keep in mind you can't hunt wilderness areas without a guide.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

shanny28757 said:


> The hunt planner has great info. Subscriptions like GoHunt have a nice benefit of being able to really easily and quickly toggle through the draw odds at your point level. In 20 seconds you can filter by your criteria and see what units you can realistically draw.
> 
> is it necessary, absolutely not. Is it nice, definitely.


That would be a nice feature.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

triplelunger said:


> When narrowing down units, keep in mind you can't hunt wilderness areas without a guide.


Yup I got that.
Dumb rule.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Let's see if can be clear with this question. The below snapshots are of a unit I'd like to to apply for but dont think I quite have enough points for.
First off I'd much rather bow hunt than gun hunt. In this particular unit a type 1 license with a archery permit will allow me to hunt Sept 15-30 and if unsuccessful with the harvest I have an option of coming back during firearm.
I can apply for a type 9 license instead which would be a archery only tag from Sept 1-30.
















Looks like I'm sol for type1and type9 for pref point draw.
If I were to apply special preference point draw. I have a chance with a type 1
















So my question, can I apply for this unit under special preference draw for license type 1 as my 1st choice then apply for another unit that is a general tag hunt that i would have plenty of points for as my 2nd choice?


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Your second and third choices will not draw on points. I believe those are a random draw for any leftovers.


----------



## Captain (Feb 11, 2000)

Brad what's nice about Hunting Fool is you can contact them and they will let you know exactly what zones you should be able to draw and which ones are a crap shoot to draw with your amount of points. Another added feature is when you do draw a specific zone, they will give you a list of clients that have hunted that zone before. Have your topo maps and OnX ready to mark waypoints when you make those phone calls to those guys on the list.........


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

What Area? I hunt the east side of Wyoming and I've hunted near Jackson Hole. It's been almost 20 years for the west side but I have some information for that area. 

I'd suggest an antlerless tag for the area you want to hunt and you could scout it and hunt it prior to your bull tag. Or try a mule deer tag.


----------



## III (Dec 6, 2011)

I have deer hunted North East Wyoming the past 12 years and have never not got drawn for a normal tag. Due to EHD doing severe damaged to the heard last year was surprised to get drawn for this year as the number have definitely declined in the area I hunt. My hunting partner did not get drawn for a deer tag in 2020 for the first time 12 years. So combined were 23 for 24 on the draw.
I started buying Elk points last year in the same area as over the years we have seen a residential herd develop and thrive. Also purchase a sheep point each year, know the odds are slim and apply for a license when logistically it makes sense to be able to dedicate the time and resources to possibly an additional trip out there in addition to my 2 or 3 trips to that corner of the state each year.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm trying to apply for special handicapped hunt out there. Forgot I've got a warrant out there 😝😝🤪🤪 I was wild at one point in my life... Hope it don't mess with me was years ago!


----------



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm trying to apply for special handicapped hunt out there. Forgot I've got a warrant out there 😝😝🤪🤪 I was wild at one point in my life... Hope it don't mess with me was years ago!


You generally have to take care of warrants. Or they will and their timing always sucks.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Nostromo said:


> You generally have to take care of warrants. Or they will and their timing always sucks.


Wasn't anything serious. Drunk bar fight, 20 years ago.....


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> I'm trying to apply for special handicapped hunt out there. Forgot I've got a warrant out there 😝😝🤪🤪 I was wild at one point in my life... Hope it don't mess with me was years ago!


At one point?


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

brushbuster said:


> At one point?


If you only knew BB!


----------



## rhood (Sep 4, 2013)

I have also only deer hunted in NE Wyoming for many years. If you really want the best information for application odds, call them. I talked to them a few times last year regarding best way to apply (regular, special, points etc.) Also got some very good information regarding the herd in our area regarding EHD. I think you will find a conversation with them to be very helpful.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> Wasn't anything serious. Drunk bar fight, 20 years ago.....


Wasnt too long ago they had drive through bars ... 

@brushbuster don't go... I've only been to the hills a handful of times and leaving there is extremely difficult


----------



## anagranite (Oct 23, 2010)

rhood said:


> I have also only deer hunted in NE Wyoming for many years. If you really want the best information for application odds, call them. I talked to them a few times last year regarding best way to apply (regular, special, points etc.) Also got some very good information regarding the herd in our area regarding EHD. I think you will find a conversation with them to be very helpful.



This is great advice, I totally forgot about it cause it's common practice for me now. I call the game warden and the wildlife biologist for that area and talk for way too long. Most of them have their Bio on the website and they are always amazed when I say "I see you graduated from Iowa State, did you deer hunt out there?". 

The biologist will help with the health of the herd and the warden will help with accessibility to land, private and public.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

anagranite said:


> The biologist will help with the health of the herd and the warden will help with accessibility to land, private and public.


I think not making that call was by far the biggest mistake prior to applying for our 2022 trip.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

When applying as a party is the member with the least amount of points what they go by, As far as point total ?


----------



## shanny28757 (Feb 11, 2006)

brushbuster said:


> When applying as a party is the member with the least amount of points what they go by, As far as point total ?


In Wyoming you average points for all applicants in the group. This is why you see 8 points, <8 point, 7 points, <7 points, etc. in the draw odds.

If the applicants have 1 and 3 points respectively, your party will be in the 2 point pool.


----------



## TBONE73 (Oct 18, 2020)

The new results are out for nonresident tag allocation. The percentage to nonresident hunters has been reduced as of this year for Wyoming. I suggest you purchase a gohunt insider account so you can accurately choose the hunt area you want. With 5 points you are looking at hunting a general area. As I said, the new updated regulations have been released for Wyoming on the gohunt site. It will literally tell you everything you need to know. 

Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

I'm sitting on some points now but not enough to get the hunts I want. These next couple years are going to suck for anyone who isn't sitting on a bunch of points. They are doubling the cost of the special draw for 2024 so I think alot of people are going to YOLO their points into that drawing pool-try to get the best tag you can because next year you'll be paying almost 2k for elk and $1200 for deer and antelope to have just slightly better odds than this year....
Then they left the regular tags at their original prices so I'm sure you'll see significant point creep in the general when people question paying 3 or 4 times the regular cost and start dumping their points into lower quality regular hunts.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

TBONE73 said:


> The new results are out for nonresident tag allocation. The percentage to nonresident hunters has been reduced as of this year for Wyoming. I suggest you purchase a gohunt insider account so you can accurately choose the hunt area you want. With 5 points you are looking at hunting a general area. As I said, the new updated regulations have been released for Wyoming on the gohunt site. It will literally tell you everything you need to know.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S908U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Yup pretty much anything under 7 is a general tag. Lesson Iearned. I'm not keeping them any longer at my age. Every couple years I'll apply for Gen tag hunts. This year will be elk next year deer or antelope. The following year whatever I have left then back to elk.


----------

